# Downloaded 720p vids with low volume.



## gifi4 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys, since I got my new comp (That can actually play 720p vids) I've been downloading all of my weekly shows and anything else is 720p, although the picture quality is incredible compared to 480p, the sound quality is good as well but it's a lot lower. I have to have my speakers higher than if I was watching 480p.

Is it just me? I'm using my mobo's sound but it is Realtek HD 7.1 audio (Only using 2.1 channel though)
It seems that all release groups that are offering 720p vids have the audio like this for me, so I'm ruling out bad rips. Any other ideas/fixes?
Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 2, 2012)

Turn the volume up.

You're welcome.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2012)

The only slightly less glib remark would be you are probably using FFDshow (little blue/blue text icon appears in your system tray whenever the video is loaded?)- this should have options to increase volume or normalise it (even by channel).
http://www.hack7mc.com/2009/02/simple-ffdshow-audio-settings.html

If you are not using FFdshow there is a reason it comes with most codec packs.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 2, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Turn the volume up.
> 
> You're welcome.


You wanna make yourself even remotely useful? 
FYI, I'm quite capable of noticing the volume and turning it up if it's too low. However, I was not inquiring as to how I turn the volume up or if I should turn the volume up. I was wondering why the 720p videos aren't as loud as the 480p. You see? Now why don't you go troll someone else. 


FAST6191 said:


> The only slightly less glib remark would be you are probably using FFDshow (little blue/blue text icon appears in your system tray whenever the video is loaded?)- this should have options to increase volume or normalise it (even by channel).
> http://www.hack7mc.c...o-settings.html
> 
> If you are not using FFdshow there is a reason it comes with most codec packs.


Hadn't even heard of it, I only use VLC to play videos, didn't even look into codec packs. I'll give FFDshow a try, Thanks.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 2, 2012)

Try potplayer: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/PotPlayer

While I was still using windows, it was the best movie player I could find, played all 1080 Hi10P anime's I threw at it and played them without flaws, even on my weak 1.80GHz Dual core laptop


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah I should have thought as such. VLC has similar options in the preferences
http://techyfuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/VLC-audio-Settings-Custom.jpg

Normalise will up the volume as much as it can before the audio starts to clip and you can use the volume option as well.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 2, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > Turn the volume up.
> ...



No need to get pissy. My suggestion was a valid one.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 2, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Try potplayer: http://www.videohelp...tools/PotPlayer
> 
> While I was still using windows, it was the best movie player I could find, played all 1080 Hi10P anime's I threw at it and played them without flaws, even on my weak 1.80GHz Dual core laptop


Thanks, but I think I'll stick with VLC, atleast for now.


FAST6191 said:


> Ah I should have thought as such. VLC has similar options in the preferences
> http://techyfuzz.com...ings-Custom.jpg
> 
> Normalise will up the volume as much as it can before the audio starts to clip and you can use the volume option as well.


Wow, I can't believe I overlooked the settings, I had no clue VLC had settings 0.o just the video and audio tracks, devices etc.
Thanks.


----------

